# Turntables



## stereo_luver

How many here own turntables? I'll go first

Main:
VPI Prime #427
Dynavector DV-20x2
VPI SDS
VPI Typhoon Record Cleaner
Rogue Audio Stealth (Magnum) Phono Preamp
Audioquest Victoria Cables

Secondary:
Music Hall MMF 5.1
Ortofon 2M Blue
Pro-Ject Speed Box SE II
VPI 16.5 Record Cleaner
Audioquest Colorado Cables


I have a few more in storage waiting on buyers.







Chuck


----------



## hot9dog

Oh this should be a good thread! I will post pics tonight when I get home.... I love looking at other people's platter setup.


----------



## ErinH

I ordered an Orbit TT from U-Turn Audio. I didn't want to spend a boatload of money on something I knew would rarely be used but I also didn't want to get something crappy that I'd want to replace down the line. 

I did a custom one, which you can build here.

Mine is white with an acrylic platter, Grado Black cartridge and a cueing lever. 

I posted about it in my HT thread. Here's my quote from there with some pictures of a blue one I initially ordered (received damaged and they replaced without issue).



ErinH said:


> Though, the theme of the room is largely 'home theater', I wanted to have some sort of dedicated space for a 'music vibe'. Especially since I finally got a nice turntable.
> 
> I wanted to have the turntable on display in the back left corner of room so it would give that separation of "here's where the HT begins but this is my little music niche". To do that I ran the RCA and power cord through the wall in to the media closet and put the turntable on the old school cabinet type turntable. My wife had the idea to pick some favorite albums and frame the album covers to give the corner a little something extra. Given how much enjoyment of music is driven by psychoacoustics, I wanted to have a cool little 'comfy' vibe to the room, so to speak. So, I bought a cheap little desk lamp. This allows me to go up stairs, put on a record and listen without having to turn the overhead can lights on (which kind of kill the listening experience _for me_). I'll also run a 1/4" minijack cable through the wall for headphone listening, should I ever get the urge to listen that way.
> 
> 
> Some info on the turntable...
> The turntable is from U-Turn Audio. They have two off the shelf designs: the Orbital and the Orbital Plus. The basic is $179 and the Orbit Plus is $309. Or you can custom build one, which is the route I went. Mine is closer to the Plus but with the Grado Black cartridge as opposed to the Grado Blue cartridge and a cueing lever (because I'm a fumbling buffoon).
> 
> I initially ordered it in blue but it came beat up from shipping so they immediately offered to send me a replacement. I requested white and am much happier with that color. The blue, to me, is rather dull. The white looks better in the room.
> 
> 
> Here's the blue I received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the white I wound up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are on the lookout for a nice table to put at the back right corner of the room to put our little popcorn machine on (link here). I'm tempted to build a little counter there with a nice corian countertop but I think it would physically stick out too far so I may not go that route anyway.


----------



## subterFUSE

I have:

3 x Technics SL1200M3D turntables
Ortofon Concorde Nightclub S cartridges
About 5000+/- records (Alphabetized by Record Label, and by Catalog number within Labels)

4 x Pioneer CDJ2000 Nexus players

Allen & Heath Xone DB4 mixer



Have not purchased a piece of vinyl in years, though. I stopped buying records in 2005 when digital music pretty much took over the DJ market. The turntables are packed up now and I just use the CDJ2000s for the most part.


Current pictures. You can see one of the Technics tables being used as a paper weight below. :laugh: The other 2 are in a closet.


----------



## AccordUno

Subterfuse, what's the rest of your setup look like. (amplification and speakers mostly)?

I have only a hand full of vinyl left, but there's a store here local that has some.. I got mostly all digital media now, trying to build something for home but not that expensive, since I spend more time listen to tunes in my car than at home..


----------



## jackies

AccordUno said:


> I spend more time listen to tunes in my car than at home..


Same here, I love vinyl - particularly pre-80s stuff, before the digital processing became standard, don't have much time to mess with it.
I have a Mitsubishi LT-30 tangential turntable, I think it's pretty cool retro-hi-tech style, Denon MC cart, been planning to build a tube preamp to experiment with different step-up transformers but never got around to that...


----------



## subterFUSE

For the DJ rig it's all active monitors.


Got a set of KRK V6 studio monitors with matching subwoofer.
Also have a pair of Mackie stage monitors + matching sub
And a pair of JBL studio monitors you can see in the picture above.
There is also a pair of QSC powered monitors, too.


I don't really have a proper 2-channel system at home. We have the TV room setup with a home theater rig.

B&W CDM-NT series speakers
Anthem AVM50v processor
Rotel RMB-1095 power amp
Samsung LED TV
Control4 system with A/V, security, climate and light control

a bunch of other stuff I can't really remember right now. :laugh:




I do have an old pair of B&W Matrix 805 speakers and an Adcom preamp + Adcom power amp, but they are not set up anywhere right now.


----------



## fcarpio

Subbed.


----------



## gijoe

I've been considering getting one for several years now, I just haven't gone through with it, since I'm in the same boat as Erin. I won't use it often, it will be something that I will use on occasion, but I will continue to use my lossless digital music and CD's as my primary sources. Because of this, I don't want to spend a lot, but I will not buy junk either. What do you guys suggest for something solid, well built, simple, and priced appropriately for occasional use?


----------



## stills

Jvc ql-4

Str8 70's


----------



## Victor_inox

keep `em coming people.....


----------



## nineball76

ErinH said:


> I ordered an Orbit TT from U-Turn Audio. I didn't want to spend a boatload of money on something I knew would rarely be used but I also didn't want to get something crappy that I'd want to replace down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a custom one, which you can build here.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is white with an acrylic platter, Grado Black cartridge and a cueing lever.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted about it in my HT thread. Here's my quote from there with some pictures of a blue one I initially ordered (received damaged and they replaced without issue).



I want that blue one.


----------



## jackies

Yeah, turntables are a world - if I were to recommend anything, Technics sl1200 is a world renowned classic and there's no question it's a good turntable.
Not so much with the rest of them - I feel that anything that's available new today isn't a good value, basically too cheap and plasticky, whereas buying something older is a crapshoot, it may be working fine or more likely not, like this Mitsubishi that I have is quite good, but I had to replace the little belt that drives the arm up and down, and I had to disassemble the whole thing.


----------



## bbfoto

Nice setups, gentlemen! What I want to know is where and when are you going to post all of the fantastic vinyl Rips of those awesome 80's LP's, Erin?!?!  I'd like to hear that Tears For Fears LP...I know that it's a good one. 

My humble setup consists of:

Numark TTX USB Turntable with Straight & "S" tonearms & I Bypassed the Built-in Phono/Line Preamp. (I needed a turntable with infinitely-variable speed control to archive over 100 home-cut records that my grandparents made of their musical performances with friends and other family members. Really cool stuff!)

A specialized cartridge and needles for the home-cut records from www.needledoctor.com

Denon DL-160 MC Cartridge for the modern LP's

iFi Micro iPhono Preamp http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/micro-iphono/

Arturia Audiofuse USB Recording Interface with Phono Preamp (Demo/Review Unit)

Also have an old but perfect Pioneer PL-707 Direct Drive Turntable.
.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

This is my first turntable. It wont be around much longer hopefully.

Pro-Ject Debut Carbon USB.
Pro-Ject Speed Box S
Audio Technica AT150MLX
DIY Fluid Damped Tonearm
Damped Platter
Magnetic Repulsion system to reduce weight on bearing, reducing noise.
Damped Plinth
Sits on a 250 pound stand, with multiple vibration abating methods employed.



I know, the pic is blurry, my living room is pretty dark so its hard to get a good pic.



Mint condition Iron Maiden's Piece Of Mind, playing The Trooper.


Currently working on a few things, the next one will likely be a mostly custom job though.


----------



## subterFUSE

I have always dreamed about ripping my vinyl collection to digital, and I have just about everything I would need to do so... The only thing I would want to add which I don't have yet would be a moving coil cartridge.

But the sheer volume of records makes me go cross eyed just thinking about how much work that would be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

subterFUSE said:


> I have always dreamed about ripping my vinyl collection to digital, and I have just about everything I would need to do so... The only thing I would want to add which I don't have yet would be a moving coil cartridge.
> 
> But the sheer volume of records makes me go cross eyed just thinking about how much work that would be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I specifically got into it for that reason. Hearing how much better the mastering is on pretty much all vinyl vs the cd copy is what got me. The cd's I've ripped from vinyl all sound better than the actual cd copies I have, aside from the slight increase in noise. I can deal with that increase in noise for better music. Of course, I don't have a 5000 record collection. Yet.


----------



## ErinH

gijoe said:


> I've been considering getting one for several years now, I just haven't gone through with it, since I'm in the same boat as Erin. I won't use it often, it will be something that I will use on occasion, but I will continue to use my lossless digital music and CD's as my primary sources. Because of this, I don't want to spend a lot, but I will not buy junk either. What do you guys suggest for something solid, well built, simple, and priced appropriately for occasional use?


Really, the U-Turn folks make a really killer product in the Orbit Basic. TONS of reviews on it as well... for under $180, I find it a hard value to beat.

U-Turn Audio's orbit is the best budget turntable we've seen | Digital Trends
U-Turn’s Remarkable $179 Orbit Turntable is A Crosley Killer! | Analog Planet
VJ REVIEW: U-TURN ORBIT - Vinyl Junkies


There are many more. Google will help you find the rest. I'm not a TT aficionado but I do feel very happy with my purchase. The product feels solid and the customer service is excellent. I had quite a funny email chain going with the owner when I had to send my damaged in shipping TT back to them and the made the replacement process seamless. 



nineball76 said:


> I want that blue one.


I thought it looked great in the pictures. But when I got it in person, it was a dull blue that didn't *pop* like I had expected. The white to me is much nicer looking. I wanted some flash because the HT is otherwise very dark (for a reason) so the white TT adds some nice contrast.


----------



## chithead

Thank you for that recommendation ^^^ Hadn't noticed them before, but definitely researching Orbit now.


----------



## subterFUSE

Giggity...


Technics is resurrecting the SL1200 in 2016.


Grand Class Direct Drive Turntable System SL-1200GAE Hi-Fi Audio | Technics


----------



## JimmyDee

I don't want to post a picture... because it's down in the basement, absolutely covered in dust. 
But, I have a; Rega Planar 3, with an AKG P25 cartridge.

Haven't used it in years... I just went down to look at it. Kinda sad to see it sitting there with all my old gear.


----------



## JimmyDee

subterFUSE said:


> Technics is resurrecting the SL1200 in 2016.


I can see one of these in my future...


----------



## lostthumb

jimmydee said:


> I can see one of these in my future...


Here it is!!








[/url]Untitled by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Black Rain

I guess I have a crummy setup compared to some. But I am in search of an exceptional one that doesn't hurt the pocket too bad. Basically, would like to have something similar to Chuck's. 

Where is a good source for them?


----------



## nineball76

Starting at a reasonable $999 
http://www.analogplanet.com/content...arket-two-made-usa-models#EuH0oIL7PfXQhBDy.97

I think I might dive into the $1999 model that includes a $600 cartridge. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Black Rain said:


> I guess I have a crummy setup compared to some. But I am in search of an exceptional one that doesn't hurt the pocket too bad. Basically, would like to have something similar to Chuck's.
> 
> Where is a good source for them?


well, be practical, too. How often do you sit down and listen to music? Do you even have the time?

My time spent in my HT is like so:
In the HT room in general: Maybe 2-3 hours a week on average (some weeks more, some weeks not at all)
Time spent watching movie/tv: 80%
Time spent listening to music: 5%
Time spent having "dance parties" with my daughter to music: 15%


Therefore, it doesn't make much sense for me, _personally_, to invest in high quality TT's or records. In my case, this facet is more of a novelty. I have the TT gear because it's a nice 'throw back' to my young days... and also because I think it's cool to get my daughter in to this.

That said, Layla is 5. When she's in her teens or off to college I imagine my time will be divided differently. 

I know some of the other guys here and I imagine their situation is a little more toward the end of the spectrum where they have more time for themselves (at least when they are at home; I know chuck spends a lot of time traveling).

So, all I'm saying is I wouldn't get caught up in the gear as much as the ability to enjoy it when you have the time to.


----------



## Black Rain

Erin your right. Well currently I don't get to spend any time listening to music in anything remotely close to decent quality. This is mainly due to being out of the country and not having the luxuries and comforts of home. But when I do return stateside I will be spending more time home and when I am home I do spend it 50/50 music and movies. 

Currently I have a cheapo TT I got from a second hand store and my older Kenwood receiver with Kenwood tower speakers. So I guess that is decent enough for now and I can slowly upgrade.


----------



## Victor_inox

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Skewl

^^Vic, is that yours? B-utiful!

I still have my Realistic LAB-440 Direct drive. I have had it since I was an early teen. Sat under the bed for 10 years. I broke it out probably 6 or 7 years ago and picked up a few more LPs on feebay. My father still has a Dual turntable that will play records on its side. I remember seeing it on display at the stereo shop back in the 80s. It always impressed me.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Victor_inox said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Is that a blacked out Clear Audio Statement? Looks much better than the clear lexan I normally see the Statement made out of.

Actually at second look, that looks like maybe a step below the Statement?


----------



## Victor_inox

Black volcanic glass.thos **** ain't bellow nothin.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

This is the one I was thinking of.


----------



## Victor_inox

You win!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76

Rip vinyl to dsd
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/panaso...usiness-because-of-renewed-interest-in-vinyl/


----------



## ErinH

Old Skewl said:


> ^^Vic, is that yours? B-utiful!


if he owned that, I imagine he'd be posting pictures of his setup instead of one on a showroom floor. Plus, he probably wouldn't be wasting time here on DIYMA. He'd be on one of those crazy audiophile sites talking about using propulsion to air-lift his cables. :laugh:


----------



## BigAlT

i have a Yamaha PX-3 in my system and it's a great TT.


----------



## Se7en

Pioneer XLC 1850 "JDM" circa 1979. In the US, it was designated a Series 20 PLC 590.

Ortofon 2M Blue Cartridge



















Parks Audio Budgie tube phono pre.


----------



## BigAl205

Okay, this is getting annoying. You two guys take your squabble to OT.


----------



## Victor_inox

BigAl205 said:


> Okay, this is getting annoying. You two guys take your squabble to OT.


 It`s got annoying long time ago. I haven`t started it.


----------



## BigAl205

Victor_inox said:


> It`s got annoying long time ago. I haven`t started it.


Maybe not, but I'm ending it


----------



## Victor_inox

Thank you.


----------



## Porsche

i just asked a question, its a bold statement he said, i was not rude in any way but it was a false statement


----------



## KrautNotRice

Reviving this picture thread. With a picture...



I just recently picked up this Technics SL-1500 in mint condition from an older gentleman.
For starters I threw some butcher block under it.
I sit right on the rug in front of it when I let the JBL horns teleport me to another dimension, so it works for now.



Keep posting pics, people. Let's breath some life into the 'home & pro audio' corner...


----------



## kenyer

That Technics SL 1500 reminded me of the one somebody gave to me when I was living in Round Rock..I've got 2 turntables set up in my bedroom now. One is a Technics SL M3 I spotted on Craigslist in the background of a photo a man had for a Carver amp..He said he had the original box and packing for 250.00. I went straight there. My other TT is a Dual CS 5000 with Walnut plinth and a Grado Platinum I just put on along with a fine set of new cables


----------



## KrautNotRice

kenyer said:


> That Technics SL 1500 reminded me of the one somebody gave to me when I was living in Round Rock..I've got 2 turntables set up in my bedroom now. One is a Technics SL M3 I spotted on Craigslist in the background of a photo a man had for a Carver amp..He said he had the original box and packing for 250.00. I went straight there. My other TT is a Dual CS 5000 with Walnut plinth and a Grado Platinum I just put on along with a fine set of new cables


Nice! Got any pics?
How do you rate the two compared to each other? I know the vintage Duals have quite a following.


----------



## subterFUSE

I’ve got at least 5 Technics SL-1200 tables in my house currently. Maybe more, I’ve lost count. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrautNotRice

subterFUSE said:


> I’ve got at least 5 Technics SL-1200 tables in my house currently. Maybe more, I’ve lost count.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Got any pics?
Do you know of a good source for replacement feet for them?


----------



## kenyer

I know, and I do apologize. No photos I can easily post on here of the SL M3 and Dual CS 5000 but I'll try next week when I'm off work again. Comparing the two?? The SL M3 still has it's original cartridge, a Audio Technics AT201EP which is a P Mount. The SL M3 just has that luxury liner classy look to it and plays like that too. Smooth and liquid. I plan on upgrading the cartridge on it also in the near future. The CS 5000 is just German simplicity at it's finest. Easy to set up and easy to work with. And it's sound with the Grado Platinum has a warm musicality to it that makes me spend way too much time playing with it. Both of these turntables could pass cosmetically as being new and I doubt they will ever be owned by anybody else


----------



## fcarpio

I wish I had one. The main reasons that keep me from getting one is that I already have a decent CD collection and the prices for vinyl are a bit on the steep side. I rip my CDs for playback in the car, can that be easily done for vinyl? Also, I don't know if availability is an issue. Do you guys find whatever you would normally find on CD in vinyl?


----------



## KrautNotRice

kenyer said:


> I know, and I do apologize. No photos I can easily post on here of the SL M3 and Dual CS 5000 but I'll try next week when I'm off work again. Comparing the two?? The SL M3 still has it's original cartridge, a Audio Technics AT201EP which is a P Mount. The SL M3 just has that luxury liner classy look to it and plays like that too. Smooth and liquid. I plan on upgrading the cartridge on it also in the near future. The CS 5000 is just German simplicity at it's finest. Easy to set up and easy to work with. And it's sound with the Grado Platinum has a warm musicality to it that makes me spend way too much time playing with it. Both of these turntables could pass cosmetically as being new and I doubt they will ever be owned by anybody else


Wow, quite a testimony for both of those. Glad to hear you're loving them.
Look forward to pics.


----------



## KrautNotRice

fcarpio said:


> I wish I had one. The main reasons that keep me from getting one is that I already have a decent CD collection and the prices for vinyl are a bit on the steep side. I rip my CDs for playback in the car, can that be easily done for vinyl? Also, I don't know if availability is an issue. Do you guys find whatever you would normally find on CD in vinyl?


Sure you could rip your analog vinyl into the digital domain to make it more palatable for mobile audio bliss, but if you wanna be a real baller, you just...



Jokes aside.
You've hit the nail on the head. Vinyl's crazy expensive, I mean outrageous.
And you can get burned buying used. I have.
It's also high maintenance.
For the people who don't 'just already' own a few hundred records or inherit a collection, it can add up quickly.
Also the fact that it's 'hip' doesn't help the prices...


----------



## eviling

Got a marantz model 6025 found it on eBay from a gentleman in Florida a few years back surprised my fience with a vintage 1970 turntable came with original box and everything.

Recent stereo upgrade got an anthem mrx 720 I believe it is and paradigm towers and an 8" sub from them. It sounds ****ing amazing. Haven't had much listening time with them together yet the tv still needs to be mounted for the turntable to take it's thrown  the wall needs to be finished painted before than and I got some light electrical and work and I wanted to maybe run speaker wires to another room through the walls for a second zone for listening. Not sure on that probobly a future projects. 

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder

I don't currently own a turntable  ...but I just came across this and thought I'd share it here (and while it is a fascinating video, and under 10 min long, those who would rather cut to the chase can jump to 5:00):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuCdsyCWmt8


----------



## KrautNotRice

This is a Yamaha YP-B4 that I veneered for a friend, along with his Yamaha CR-620 receiver.


----------



## naiku

That looks awesome. I just picked up a Beogram RX2 and a Fisher RS-220 for my wife as she wanted a turntable. My biggest complaint, as you mentioned in an earlier post, is the cost of the records!! Thankfully we found a thrift shop in town with a pretty large collection and a lot of them are cheap, so it's not too bad.

Problem is I now find myself already wondering whether I should upgrade the Fisher (that I have owned all of 5 days) for one of the Beomaster units to better match the RX2.


----------



## bbfoto

KrautNotRice said:


> This is a Yamaha YP-B4 that I veneered for a friend, along with his Yamaha CR-620 receiver.


Beautiful job on that veneer work! Brings those classic Yammy components to a new level.  

Is that Zebrawood? I've got a Zebrawood/Rosewood snare drum and love the look, too. Sounds decent as well, and I don't even need to plug it in.  But sadly, it doesn't seem to want to play my LPs when I place them on it. 











I also still have a Pioneer PL-707 turntable that I bought new in 1983. :surprised: Put a Denon DL-160 high output MC cartridge in it and it sounds spectacular.










*Used Pioneer PL-707 1982/1983 Vintage Turntable @ HiFi Do Japan* 


It's still in beautiful condition and looks really nice even though it's just a "printed" rosewood plastic film veneer over MDF. Wouldn't mind doing a real veneer like you've done with your friend's YP-B4!

And luckily I still have the clear acrylic dust cover for the PL-707 in beautiful condition. I had misplaced it for a bit and found out that it almost costs more than the turntable to replace it! I've also been thinking about re-capping the electrolytic capacitors in the turntable as well, even though it's still working fine.

I've been using the Arturia _AudioFuse_ USB Hi-Res recording interface with its really clean built-in phono preamps for output and to digitize my vinyl collection.

Wish I would have purchased the Pioneer P3a turntable back in the day as well!


----------



## Kapn.K

Just a pair of boring old SL-1200MKiis. I won't even post pics. You know what they look like.


----------



## bbfoto

Kapn.K said:


> Just a pair of boring old SL-1200MKiis. I won't even post pics. You know what they look like.


[email protected], I feel really sorry for you, mate. Those things suck big time! Who would even admit to owning those?!


----------



## Kapn.K

bbfoto said:


> [email protected], I feel really sorry for you, mate. Those things suck big time! Who would even admit to owning those?!


:laugh: Yeah, except you can drop them down a flight of stairs and they'll _probably_ still make some noise. Old equipment I used to DJ with in the 90's. Still have all my vinyl. About 10 crates. I contemplated modding one a few years ago with external p/s etc. but decided I don't care. If I stumble across a thorens 124 that some bloke is giving away, I might start caring again. I've got classic Audi's that maintain my insolvency, these days...


----------



## subterFUSE

bbfoto said:


> [email protected], I feel really sorry for you, mate. Those things suck big time! Who would even admit to owning those?!




I have 5 of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

subterFUSE said:


> I have 5 of them.


I know, John, I know!  But it _don't matter_ what you've got if you ain't [email protected] using them, mate!   

I think that you have more than enough of those silly SL-1200 TT's laying around that you can easily spare at least one and ship it to me, right?! I'll even pay for shipping!  

If not, I want to hear some of your Live Mix Sets digitized using all of that nice gear and that amazing vinyl collection that you're hoarding. I'm sure that you've got some Real Gems from back in the day in that vinyl collection of yours that aren't available _anywhere_ now and that I'd absolutely LOVE to hear! I've still got my two dancing feet, and plenty of e-tabs and glow sticks standing by. :surprised:


----------



## subterFUSE

Vinyl is dead anyway. 

Never touch the turntables anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

subterFUSE said:


> Vinyl is dead anyway.
> 
> Never touch the turntables anymore.


 You're heart & soul is truly black and lifeless.


----------



## mescko

Lesee here....Mitsubishi LT-30, 2 Mitsubishi LT-20's, Mitsubishi LT-10V, Technics SL-6, SL-7 and SL-V5, Pioneer PL-L1000 and PL-L1000A, Yamaha PX-3, Sony PS-X800, Onkyo PL-33, Hitachi HT-L70, Harmon/Kardon Rabco ST-7...I may have forgotten a couple. Anyone see a pattern?


----------



## KrautNotRice

^^^^^ pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## subterFUSE

bbfoto said:


> You're heart & soul is truly black and lifeless.




Just sold all 4 of my CDJ2000 Nexus plays and bought 2 new CDJ2000 Nexus 2 players this week, actually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

subterFUSE said:


> Just sold all 4 of my CDJ2000 Nexus plays and bought 2 new CDJ2000 Nexus 2 players this week, actually.


Nice! White, to match the Audi, or Black, to match your soul?  

It is interesting to see Hi-Res make it into the DJ world.


In other VINYL news, I've got a friend who might be upgrading from Rega Planar 6 to some other ridiculously expensive Hi-End TT, so I'm might be acquiring that at a killer deal.

If so, I'll need to get a new cartridge for it, though. My buddy with the P6 suggested the Nagaoka MP-200 as a "budget option" and maybe just a Schiit Mani phono preamp. I'm not looking to go completely crazy with this setup, just want something "really good" for the money. Any input on this combo? Better options?

I _think_ the P6 should be a solid base to start with, and should allow me at least some room _IF_ I wanted to upgrade the supporting bits and pieces later. But, I'm not planning to dump a ton of money into a huge collection of LPs at this point, either. Maybe just a selective collection of only the "best of the best", and only stuff that I know I'll really enjoy.

I've done a bit more research on TT comparisons in general, and it's incredible how much of an audible difference the TT/Tonearm combination can make, irregardless of the cartridge/stylus. For example, I'm sure it's not new news to anyone already in the vinyl world, but all ~$1000 TT's are definitely not created equal. There are $1000+ turntables that sound like sh!t even with an amazing cartridge, while another $1000 TT that looks like it should be way inferior is amazing.

Someone also suggested one of the new MoFi turntables as well...I think it was the _StudioDeck_? I think there's an _UltraDeck_ as well, but for my use I think that's getting into crazy money.

Just another rabbit hole, LOL!


----------



## HalfApt

I'll add more fodder to this fine thread. Bought the ST-4 in 1970, the ST-7 in '76. Both still in service today!


----------



## KrautNotRice

^^^^ noice! And welcome, HalfApt.

I'm selling one of my turntables, a fully manual 1970s Pioneer PL-510. Will list it in the classifieds here shortly, but in case anyone here sees it and would like a really nice vintage deck, this is it. I'm a wood worker and just recently veneered this plinth in American walnut.

flickr album with 23 photos: https://flic.kr/s/aHsmnXbBrN


----------



## subterFUSE

Just got these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

subterFUSE said:


> Just got these.


Nice! But I don't see a tonearm, cartridge, or anywhere to place the VINYL! 

Do these have a built-in DSP to add the prerequisite Clicks & Pops?


----------



## subterFUSE

bbfoto said:


> Nice! But I don't see a tonearm, cartridge, or anywhere to place the VINYL!
> 
> Do these have a built-in DSP to add the prerequisite Clicks & Pops?



These are what have replaced turntables.


----------



## bbfoto

HalfApt said:


> I'll add more fodder to this fine thread. Bought the ST-4 in 1970, the ST-7 in '76. Both still in service today!


Very nice!  And welcome to DIYMA as well.




KrautNotRice said:


> ^^^^ noice! And welcome, HalfApt.
> 
> I'm selling one of my turntables, a fully manual 1970s Pioneer PL-510. Will list it in the classifieds here shortly, but in case anyone here sees it and would like a really nice vintage deck, this is it. I'm a wood worker and just recently veneered this plinth in American walnut.
> 
> flickr album with 23 photos: https://flic.kr/s/aHsmnXbBrN



BEAUTIFUL! 

I....mmmust......rrrresist....the....pre e e e scious....k k klaaassic....T..T..Turn..T..Table... G..goodnesssss!


----------



## KrautNotRice

subterFUSE said:


> Just got these.


It might spin a disc, but does it _move your soul_? lol



bbfoto said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> I....mmmust......rrrresist....the....pre e e e scious....k k klaaassic....T..T..Turn..T..Table... G..goodnesssss!


Thank you! For just pennies a day...


----------



## bbfoto

KrautNotRice said:


> It might spin a disc, but does it _move your soul_? lol


Haha! Already been discussed here. _subterFUSE_ has a dark soul & black heart. 




KrautNotRice said:


> Thank you! *For just pennies a day...*


Noooooooooooo!!!





....."Click" $$$


----------



## KrautNotRice

bbfoto said:


> Haha! Already been discussed here. _subterFUSE_ has a dark soul & black heart.



He gotta whole lotta nerve comin' up in here with his fancy schmancy digital schtuff...


----------



## subterFUSE

KrautNotRice said:


> It might spin a disc, but does it _move your soul_? lol


Nobody uses discs in these, although it does play CDs. They use SD Cards or USB sticks, or connect their iPad or computer. :laugh:

And yes, these are what move people on dancefloors all over the world.  
https://youtu.be/uEg-KxXz4yw




Same moment as above, but from the floor. 
https://youtu.be/FjY8xZF0xlk


----------



## bbfoto

Vinyl is alive and well...

*Pledge Music Vinyl Marketplace*


----------

